# InterGeo



## Mops (31. Aug. 2012)

Hallo,

demnächst findet ja in Hannover die InterGEO statt. Weiß jemand von euch, wo man günstigere Karten oder Freikarten bekommen kann?

Suche dringend 2 Stück.

Gruß
Mops


----------



## Mops (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: InterGeo*

Keiner eine Idee?


----------



## Christine (24. Sep. 2012)

*AW: InterGeo*

Wenn Du die entsprechenden Fachkenntnisse oder Branchenzugehörigkeit hast...
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Mops (25. Sep. 2012)

*AW: InterGeo*

Hi,

ja, das hab ich auch gesehen. Aber da ich bei Papa Staat bzw. Land arbeite, falle ich bei denen durchs Raster. Bin halt kein potentieller Kunde.

Schade.


----------

